
The Emergence – Akasha beta – Ethereum-powered social network - olivierf
https://blog.akasha.world/2018/02/10/akasha-beta-emergence/
======
na85
Too much marketing speak. When your copy uses a phrase like "imagine Ethereum
as a synergistic organism", everyone that isn't a venture capitalist or isn't
drinking Valley Kool-Aid rolls their eyes.

~~~
IntronExon
So really it’s just well targeted then? After all, you just described a
significant chunk of people who seem keen to throw their money into a variety
of open flames. Maybe this is the poorly-worded “Nigerian Prince” email of
pitches.

